# amd sempron 3000 sm bus controller



## klunk (May 20, 2008)

hi folks

i'm new to this forum so nice to meet you all and thank you all for any support that you provide to me.

i've been given a amd sempron 3000 pc to repair and after a clean installation of xp i have yellow question mark against *other devices when i go onto it, it says that the sm bus controller is not working. can anybody help me with this problem to find the wright drivers for this so my mate can have the pc back tomorrow please

again thank you for all your help

klunk*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Go top the PC or Motherboard Manufacturer support site . . download and run the Chipset driver for that board.

Is that the only device that is needing drivers?


----------



## klunk (May 20, 2008)

simpswr said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Go top the PC or Motherboard Manufacturer support site . . download and run the Chipset driver for that board.
> 
> Is that the only device that is needing drivers?



no i found the drivers for the sound and for the onboard graphics card this is the only problem left

cheers


----------

